# Loadshedding!



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Was no that funny last night when there was no power in my corner in Maadi for several hours through the night hours. No A/C, I was sweating like a you know what. Finally went and slept on the lounge marble floor (directly on the cool marble), as this was the coolest place in the joint! Lucky wife. In South Africa, in winter...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Was no that funny last night when there was no power in my corner in Maadi for several hours through the night hours. No A/C, I was sweating like a you know what. Finally went and slept on the lounge marble floor (directly on the cool marble), as this was the coolest place in the joint! Lucky wife. In South Africa, in winter...


Do what the egyptians do.....wet a sheet or towel and lay that over you on the bed.May have to keep getting up to re-wet it but better than not being able to sleep at all.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Do what the egyptians do.....wet a sheet or towel and lay that over you on the bed.May have to keep getting up to re-wet it but better than not being able to sleep at all.


 Thanks Pat, but I dont know...The idea is not very appealing to me. Hot and then wet too, yukk. Mind you, never tried it of cause, and one should always try something at least once!


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm disappointed. When I saw the title, I had hoped it was news that Egypt was introducing the death penalty for driving with an insecure load. A much needed law.

Particularly slow and painful death to be mandated where the load is rocks.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

PoleDancer said:


> I'm disappointed. When I saw the title, I had hoped it was news that Egypt was introducing the death penalty for driving with an insecure load. A much needed law.
> 
> Particularly slow and painful death to be mandated where the load is rocks.


 So sorry Poledancer, loadshedding is a kind of technical term (my official voice there) Mind you, I have a hobby, and which is also a bet on with a friend to photograph the smallest truck (in ratio) to the highest load possible. I have some great photos already, one with a 1 and a half ton pick-up with bags on piled to about 6 times the actual height of the pick-up itself. The other I have is a real gem. It is of a 125cc Chinese made Keweseki (classic! lol copy of you know what Jap manufacturer)) motorcycle with Dad, mom, about 12 year old brother, 8 year old daughter, baby, one goat (alive, well, clearly pooping him/herself) and two dining room chairs. They all, except the goat, smiled at the camera, so I am winning this one so far! And certain people sat Cairo is boring!!


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

I think that stuff makes us all smile.

Pickup + family + furniture + domestic appliances + livestock = cool.

Big truck filled with rocks until they pour over the edge, un-netted, and then with rocks bouncing onto road / other vehicles for the duration of its journey = not cool, and I'd quite like the police to torture some of the perpetrators 'pour encourager les autres.'


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

PoleDancer said:


> I think that stuff makes us all smile.
> 
> Pickup + family + furniture + domestic appliances + livestock = cool.
> 
> Big truck filled with rocks until they pour over the edge, un-netted, and then with rocks bouncing onto road / other vehicles for the duration of its journey = not cool, and I'd quite like the police to torture some of the perpetrators 'pour encourager les autres.'


 Those guys are scary, i think the "rocks" you refer to is the uncut marble en-route to the factories. They are huge, was one of them that took out (again) all the railings on that bridge coming off the ring rd to the autostrad a couple weeks ago. I am certain that in pure TARE weight those trucks exceeds the permitted loading on the tarmacadem roads by miles. You can see that on the autostrad when you enter from Rd 233 Maadi past the Total petrol station making the u turn back to the ring rd. The left lane is virtually two deep furrows in the road!


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Fortunately I've never been around when one of those comes off, though you do see them by the side of the road from time-to-time. I often wonder if they get the normal 'what are you carrying?' interrogation at checkpoints.

I was actually referring to the trucks full of roadstone / hardcore, where the loading method seems to be to pour stuff in until it overflows, and then drive.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> The other I have is a real gem. It is of a 125cc Chinese made Keweseki (classic! lol copy of you know what Jap manufacturer)) motorcycle with Dad, mom, about 12 year old brother, 8 year old daughter, baby, one goat (alive, well, clearly pooping him/herself) and two dining room chairs.



It's really quite cruel to only give a description, particularly when there's the "add a photo" feature.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> It's really quite cruel to only give a description, particularly when there's the "add a photo" feature.


Just wish i had taken some photos of the egyptians or people from the Gulf States waiting for the ferry in Hurghada....you know the saying "everything but the kitchen sink"....well some of their loads did include the kitchen sink.Unbelievable how high they managed to pile the stuff on top of the cars.Thing is when you live there for quite awhile these sights become part of everyday life so not interesting to photograph anymore.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Just wish i had taken some photos of the egyptians or people from the Gulf States waiting for the ferry in Hurghada....you know the saying "everything but the kitchen sink"....well some of their loads did include the kitchen sink.Unbelievable how high they managed to pile the stuff on top of the cars.Thing is when you live there for quite awhile these sights become part of everyday life so not interesting to photograph anymore.


There you go have a look at some of the crazy stuff :-

In Egypt or only in Egypt? - YouTube


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

PoleDancer said:


> Fortunately I've never been around when one of those comes off, though you do see them by the side of the road from time-to-time. I often wonder if they get the normal 'what are you carrying?' interrogation at checkpoints.
> 
> I was actually referring to the trucks full of roadstone / hardcore, where the loading method seems to be to pour stuff in until it overflows, and then drive.


 Ah THOSE guys! well, I have only one rule with them - you either get in front of them and get outta there, OR if they are those who drive at 160Km/hour with 25 tons behind, you kind of slow down, you DON'T want to be in front of them! and make sure you are not the car right behind them in the traffic. Traffic checks? Questions asked? You are not speaking of Egypt right? you couldn't be, unless you believe those guys in the white uniforms are actually genuine traffic cops, which you don't, right?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Was no that funny last night when there was no power in my corner in Maadi for several hours through the night hours. No A/C, I was sweating like a you know what. Finally went and slept on the lounge marble floor (directly on the cool marble), as this was the coolest place in the joint! Lucky wife. In South Africa, in winter...


Today was the first day of what I'd describe as sever pain in the ar$e due to power [email protected]! :frusty:

Frankly it did not happen THAT often where I live this Summer, but that's not the reason why it was a pain! The main reason why it was a pain is all the drama that follows the bloody process!!! As it starts with lower power input, which causes all the electronic devices to go NUTS! And then after both those devices and myself have enough, the power goes off for about an hour, comes back for like 10/15 minutes, just for the pain in the ar$e to start all over again! For about 5 times today!

Now after this? I just wish they bloody shut the power off but without all the drama!

Rant's over, sorry folks!


----------

